# Dear Moderators, may I suggest a "Like" button?



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 6, 2011)

I think it would be pretty handy to have a "Like" button. I dont know who i should send suggestions to. I think that it could be added to the bottom of the post with all the other buttons! I think it would be useful. 
Thanx for reading! 
-Vanessa


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 6, 2011)

Vanessa, there is a thread rating thing right above the thread, it has 5 blue stars, click on how ever many stars you want to give it. So, it's sorta Like a "Like" button!


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 6, 2011)

ah ha! I was wondering where those stars came from!


----------



## jaizei (Aug 6, 2011)

I always use search or the _View Today's Posts_ link so I hadn't noticed the stars or thread rating before now.


----------

